# rtorrent speed problem

## semdornus

When using rtorrent lately I don't seem to get download speeds over 30 kb/s. Restarting the same torrents in another client (I tried deluge) I get the expected speeds of about 40 times that. They both are configured to go over a single open port and, assuming the reported speeds are correct, the difference is quite big. I tried mucking with the network settings some more of both (connections, slots and min/max peers), but can't seem to get rtorrents' download speed higher at the moment... Anybody have an idea what can cause this?

----------

## avx

Maybe rtorrent is banned on the tracker and you only get peers via DHT?

----------

## Tintamarre

What is your version of rtorrent ? DHT support have been add to rtorrent very recently. I assume this is the reason why it's slow.

You should probably try to install the latest version : rtorrent-0.7.9

----------

## danomac

 *Tintamarre wrote:*   

> What is your version of rtorrent ? DHT support have been add to rtorrent very recently. I assume this is the reason why it's slow.
> 
> You should probably try to install the latest version : rtorrent-0.7.9

 

From what I just read, DHT support isn't in 0.7.9. It's only in SVN at the moment.

----------

## Tintamarre

 *danomac wrote:*   

> From what I just read, DHT support isn't in 0.7.9. It's only in SVN at the moment.

 

Yes. You are right. Even the 0.7.9 version don't include the DHT support.

----------

## semdornus

At the moment I'm using rtorrent-0.7.9, but I'll try the SVN version later. The tracker's site doesn't mention any bans, but I'll also try to get something from some tracker I normally don't use to see if the problem persists. Thanks for the replies though.

----------

## Tintamarre

A ticket have been post on the Trac of rtorrent and the response of rakshasa (the developper) suggest that there will be a new release very soon. So you maybe just need to wait a little bit.

----------

## semdornus

Thanks for the info. I already made myself ebuilds to build rtorrent and libtorrent from SVN and they work OK, but the problem still remains. Strange.

I'll try to look more into it in the weekend or I'll see if I can find another decent CLI client which does get normal speeds.

----------

## MajorTom

 *semdornus wrote:*   

> I'll try to look more into it in the weekend or I'll see if I can find another decent CLI client which does get normal speeds.

 

I've got quite a bit of experience with CLI *nix clients and rTorrent is by far the strongest contender (perfect code, a footprint so little it is ridiculous, great speed even on 200 MHz embedded devices – and even of them it does not take a lot of resources! Azureus, I'm looking at you). May I suggest you to try to find what happens (Do peers reject you? Are connections dropped? Is the swarm different from other clients (CLI or GUI) on the same network? Do you appear to have less peers from the big clients (uTorrent, Azureus)?) If so, an upstream bug report would help. But be careful to make it clear enough: Rakshasa being on a tight schedule only digs really informative tickets.

(BTW, did you try the usual suspects? I think so from what I have read in this topic, but port forwarding is needed – no uPNP support for now – if you are behind  a router. And of course, DHT/PEX help greatly).

Cheers,

MT

----------

## semdornus

OK, while I didn't try as much as I wanted this weekend due to lack of time a small update.

The port is naturally open and the numer of seeds/peers reported by the tracker seems to be the same as in another client (deluge).

The log is empty so nothing unnaturally seems to happen. I'm not getting snubbed and the choking/unchoking doesn't seem unnatural to me either. It doesn't seem to connect to as much seeds/peers as deluge though and certainly not as fast. I tried changing the min/max peers settings again, but they don't seem to change much. DHT also works with no erros, but the download speeds just don't go over 30 KB/s.

I really have no idea what's happening. Any tips on how I can test this more?

I haven't had a change to install other CLI clients, but I'll probably try btg and ctorrent later I guess.

----------

## MajorTom

Good news! rTorrent has been bumped to version 0.12.0/0.8.0. Here's hoping for a wider test of those problems.

----------

